# Pimped My Cart.



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I pimped my cart, too.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

chewy said:


> I dont have a girlfriend so I spent my Friday working on my cart -


Not bad , but I've got that beat by a mile . I'll post pics when I get a chance .


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cool Chewy. It looks like Milwaukee rebranded this cart:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Cool Chewy. It looks like Milwaukee rebranded this cart:


Nah I just put the Milwaukee stickers on so the Dewalt rep who turns up on sites all the time knows to take his story walking, pisses him off, haha.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I've never liked the metal carts. The ones I've used were always crappy. I prefer the Rubbermaid carts. 24" wide so I can actually use the cart to work on rather than just haul tools and material.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks great. Where's the material go?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> I've never liked the metal carts. The ones I've used were always crappy. I prefer the Rubbermaid carts. 24" wide so I can actually use the cart to work on rather than just haul tools and material.


I put the 125x125 pile in the top to use as a mini work bench, working on a finished office reno so nowhere to drill, hammer or saw like you do on a normal site.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> Looks great. Where's the material go?


Right now Im installing 50x200 aluminium trunking (wiremold?) in an office building reno, I cut the ally, affix it to the wall then affix MUTOs, hole saw into the MUTOs and guys come after me to drop and terminate cables so I dont really need much in the way of material at the moment.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Nothing wrong with being single but good lord man! We have got to find you a girlfriend...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Good work...:thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Hippie said:


> Nothing wrong with being single but good lord man! We have got to find you a girlfriend...


Why would you want to do that to me?!?! Kiwi woman are mental! :laughing: I met a nice Canadian Lass once.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I wish we could call women lass and get get away it


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chewy said:


> why would you want to do that to me?!?! All woman are mental! :laughing:


fixed


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> fixed


Especially those Craigslist ones. Eeek!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Especially those Craigslist ones. Eeek!


Craigslist is too watched by law enforcement. I use these guys for my entertainment:

http://richmonrts/


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=ULULojFp7cRkA&feature=player_detailpage&v=ULojFp7cRkA


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

More of a material cart than for tools . Shallow 4" squares make great parts holders in a pinch .


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> More of a material cart than for tools . Shallow 4" squares make great parts holders in a pinch .


I hope that never tips over.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

chewy said:


> I hope that never tips over.


Me neither ! It's been parked in my garage for a while , so I think it's safe for now anyway ?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

You guys use metal carts? Haven't seen a contractor that provided anything but Rubbermaid carts for the last ten years or so.

Drumnut, that set-up would have to be for a community/ crew cart. I/we typically change tasks frequently, gearing down and offloading materials from one task, reloading for the next. We all have our own contractor-provided fiberglass carts, at least one per man. Heck, I use one for my tools ,a limited amount of material, and a clean top shelve that serves as a work surface/area. A second cart, will hold the bulk of the materials and supplies.

For each floor and or crew, we use large clamshell type boxes, stuffed with bins full of every imaginable type of hardware, anchor, Unistrut parts, PPE, chemicals, as well as bits, nut drivers, hole saws, rags, gloves, and all kinds of goodies.Often, there are more than one per crew.

They are stocked about twice per week by a local vendor, we don't even have to sweat the re-ordering, the salesperson does it. We are here to install/produce, not hunt tools and materials.

Also, we have large clamshell boxes containing all our cordless impacts, drills, sawsalls, rotohammers, chargers, portabands, lazers, drill indexes, socket sets, torque wrench, etc. There is a full sized photo decal of each item stuck on metal pegboard where each tool resides. At the end of the day, we do not leave till all tools are returned, and you can easily spy any tool not in its proper place. Again, there are multiples of these staged throughout the building, you are never more than a few steps from the correct tool.

This has increased productivity immensely. Most of the large shops tool-up similarly, and being so equipped enables these large shops, with their high overhead to compete against non-union shops that can just throw cheap labor at projects. By the way, many of the aforementioned tools are provided by the electricians themselves in many, if not most, non-union shops.These guys make far less, with far fewer benefits, and are providing tools the contractor should rightfully provide. Where do you think the money that represents the difference between an winning union vs a winning non-union bid goes? Here's a clue for you, not in the workers pockets. By the way, the difference between the winning and loosing bids are almost always extremely small, but wages and benefits paid usually vary by about 40% in my area.

You need, at minimum, three things to be productive: tools, materials, and information. Without any one, difficult to be competitive. Provide them, and you take away any excuses for not getting it done.

Install....install....install.......


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

chewy said:


> I hope that never tips over.


I guess he'll need counter weights...:blink:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

come back and post when you put a motor on that badboy


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

drumnut08 said:


> View attachment 19609
> 
> 
> More of a material cart than for tools . Shallow 4" squares make great parts holders in a pinch .


ive done that same thing.. it works well!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

randas said:


> come back and post when you put a motor on that badboy


Diesel or Gas??:laughing:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Diesel or Gas??:laughing:


Jet fuel :thumbup:


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Diesel or Gas??:laughing:


Come on Harry.....Electric!


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

ibuzzard said:


> You guys use metal carts? Haven't seen a contractor that provided anything but Rubbermaid carts for the last ten years or so.
> 
> Drumnut, that set-up would have to be for a community/ crew cart. I/we typically change tasks frequently, gearing down and offloading materials from one task, reloading for the next. We all have our own contractor-provided fiberglass carts, at least one per man. Heck, I use one for my tools ,a limited amount of material, and a clean top shelve that serves as a work surface/area. A second cart, will hold the bulk of the materials and supplies.
> 
> ...


Wow, dont speak in so many absolutes. I would take a pay cut going to a union shop. No thanks.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> You guys use metal carts?


The only metal "carts" worth a damn are the Knaack rolling workstations. 

I've collapsed those cheap metal ones, but then again I had a TIG rig, a plasma torch, cables and a argon bottle rigged on among other things on it, maybe a tad overloaded :laughing:


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone know of a cart like you all have been posting that is collapsible or easily breaks down.


----------



## Bindi (Aug 13, 2012)

Flytyingyaker said:


> Anyone know of a cart like you all have been posting that is collapsible or easily breaks down.


 
hazet 160 assistent.


do you like money? Because you'll be getting rid of a fair chunk of it.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

*Sweet ride!* I have been working on one here and there. I cant use one on the job im on now so its a low priority. The last job we did was a hotel and we had sheet rock, tile and painting crews with tons of materials and tools in the hallways. The carts under 20" wide were essential. The one im tinkering with will be 18.5". I looked at the cart you chose and probably had the same concerns. Nice job beefing it up.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

ibuzzard said:


> You guys use metal carts? Haven't seen a contractor that provided anything but Rubbermaid carts for the last ten years or so.
> 
> Drumnut, that set-up would have to be for a community/ crew cart. I/we typically change tasks frequently, gearing down and offloading materials from one task, reloading for the next. We all have our own contractor-provided fiberglass carts, at least one per man. Heck, I use one for my tools ,a limited amount of material, and a clean top shelve that serves as a work surface/area. A second cart, will hold the bulk of the materials and supplies.
> 
> ...


On larger commercial jobs , I'll usually set up a cart like this in a central location where other guys ( from the same company as me ) are welcome to whatever they need . I just ask that they don't take the last of something and not restock it ! That drives me nuts . I've got the big Rubbermaid cart with 8" non marking pneumatic tires on it go hauling the tools around . Organization = flow = $$$$$ . That how I see it anyway .


----------

